# AOKP for Samsung Galaxy Mega i9205?



## Yunyii (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello there.

I'm new here, so apologies if my post is misplaced, and for my bad English 

Few months back, I bought the Samsung Galaxy Mega (i9205) and have been waiting for ages (feels like forever actually) on AOKP ROM for i9205 :*(

I have had many phones and always used AOKP, because I personally love to customize everything on my phone and so I have always preferred AOKP over all others, even CM 

So I wonder if AOKP-team are doing something to i9205 right now or if it is just a distant dream :'(
Really want to have it on my phone, but have been waiting a long time and searched everywhere without finding anything.

Sure i9205 might not be the sharpest model out there right now, but just the screen says it all really!
Also it has lots of performance and power for AOKP, or am I wrong?

Please, please, I really hope the team-AOKP soon release something and would appreciate any response I get here.
Really can not live without it haha

Thanks in advance! Yunyii


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

In regards to AOKP I would guess your request will be like this one: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/102737-vzw-g2-is-any-aokp-team-member-interested-in-supporting-this-device/

To get anything ported to a device, it takes the following:

1) Ownership of the device (seems obvious, but yes, it's impossible to properly support a device one does not own). Official ROM developers of the more organized teams do not become maintainers of devices they have never owned.

2) The ability to port the ROM to the device and actively fix device specific bugs (some degree of development skill is required)

3) Officially part of the ROM development team or willing (and able) to do what it takes to make it past being an "unofficial" port

The story for most devices is "there are 3 options, choose 2."

Despite being development teams, they act as individuals when choosing what devices to support. That is, if a developer wants to support a device, they will. The team as a whole does not pick as they're not a company and it would be silly to try to force someone to buy a device they don't want.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

If AOKP support is important to you, perhaps you should consult the supported devices section (http://aokp.co/devices) *prior* to making your purchase decision - just sayin' 

Edit: if you're looking to get a brand-new device that's not on the list yet, I suggest waiting for the next Nexus.


----------



## shayneflashindaily (Apr 4, 2013)

There is aokp for our device go check xda


----------

